# Bald Eagle



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is first time I have seen an Eagle on Ohio River. This one perched above us at the end of Gallipolis Island and watched us the whole time we fished there. These pictures don't do justice to its size.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I like watching them at greenup.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

went to leesville camping 3 days a couple weeks ago. trolling down the shore and out of nowhere come a very large eagle flying right by us. kids liked it.


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

They're along the Scioto, but I may see 1 every couple years. Went on a yak trip to start the summer on the Maumee River. They got a bunch up there.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful creatures ....I am glad to see them around here and making a good come back in the nation


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the pictures I shot same area as you he was below the island same bird beautiful creature gave me chills when he leaped off that branch and gave that screech. Got lucky and had the camera in burst mode when I shot these, and it was foggy on the river that morning


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> I like watching them at greenup.


The ones at Greenup like to drop bombs! I remember your pictures from earlier Doctor. Great shots


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

He's been coming to the island since last winter. I haven't seen a mate or anything. Some people say they've seen another one but there's also some ospreys around and if you're driving by you might mistake an osprey for an eagle.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I've always been facinated by them.
We see them occasionally early in the spring at Pickwick Lake in Tennessee, and again in the North Channel in Ontario in May/June. 
Majestic creatures!!!!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

There is a nesting pair just outside of Kingston that I watched this spring. Very amazing bird and to say their nest is rather large is a understatement!!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The pike island and new cumberland pools have several nesting pairs along their lengths. Also a pair at highlandtown lake in columbiana county. I fish there a lot and this is the first year I've seen them there. Lots of ospreys too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

